# Ebay in portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,


I am looking to move to Portugal with my family while continuing my online business (Ebay) as well. I just was wandering if anybody in Portugal is also having an eBay business and would care to share how's it going? 

Any problems? Like with shipping? Or Not much merchandise to find there in Portugal?

I'd really appreciate any info 
thanks


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

As far as know E Bay does not exist in Portugal.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I buy a lot of stuff on eBay and Amazon.

Usually, I go to the UK sites, but I believe that the DE sites are also very good.

To generalise, it is difficult to get "stuff" here and I get so frustrated with local suppliers that I just click and the goods are here within a week.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I miss the simplicity of eBay since PT's best alternatives are OLX or Sapo or Standvirtual and they are truly, truly pants. But as stated, it is fairly easy to buy from eBay from the rest of the world ( Oh do catch up Portugal !!).

My concern was the local post situation. Quite often things take weeks to arrive from eBay.uk or anywhere else. I get a tracking number and I can see it's despatched on the day of purchase. It quite often goes to Spain or France within 24 - 48 hours according to tracking and then the tracking system will usually state "delivered to Portugal for transit" and then it takes daaaayyyyyyys to arrive. This may be a concern for your 'returns' policy.

Also, the locals love to gossip and if you run an eBay business from home you can be totally assured your local posty will know it and will probably 'just mention it' to others and the word will get around that you have an internet generated income.....something that may also be a concern of yours as to just how much you want people / tax offices to know...


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

For more information see other posts about Royal Mail Signed for which goes via a truly appalling shower known as GLS (owned by Royal Mail) who must have the worst service going. I have to agree about the Portuguese loving to gossip. When we arrived everybody was dying to know what we had paid for our house and what we were going to do here.


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah Yes. GLS. Here on Madeira, if you live outside the Funchal enclave, they simply do not deliver.
The tracker will state that a delivery was attempted, but nobody was home. This is absolutely not true, but it's impossible to prove.

Several times I have made a 100km round trip to their depot near the airport to collect my package, sat waiting in their office.

But enough of GLS.

The CTT can be equally surprising. I have never, in over 8 years, had a utility bill not delivered to me.
However, my daughter, living in Ireland sent me a packet correctly addressed, with postcode and everything. Two weeks later it was returned to her, in Ireland, undeliverable, address not known !!

On the other side, I have had a letter addressed to me, with only my name and Madeira Island written on the envelope, delivered to me safe and sound.

last year we sent, recorded delivery, a Christmas parcel to family in Tallinn, Estonia. It was tracked as far as leaving Portugal, but it never, ever, arrived in Estonia.
The CTT claim no responsibility once it leaves Portugal and, of course, the Estonian Post will acept no responsibility until it arrives in Estonia.
I have asked the CTT to give me the details of the company/courier who take the packet from PT to EE. Aparently it's too complicated and not possible.
Now the CTT say I have to provide the receipts for all the contents for them to consider compensation. We didn't keep the receipts for coffee, chocolate, shopping bags and body lotion.
So we paid 33€ postage and 78€ contents for them not to deliver. For me this is Breach of Contract. But until now I am not getting anywhere.

Sorry, I'm off topic. But I needed my rant 

Basically every option is possible.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you considered asking for the Complaints Book Clixby? In Portuguese, Livro de Reclamações. You can make your entry in English if you wish and they have to make an initial response within two weeks I believe. 

I am currently engaged in a long running saga with TAP for compensation. They chose to ignore all my online contacts through their Customer Support, but an entry in the book got a response within three days.


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

John Boy

Yes I know all about the Livro de Reclamações book. But I'm not sure it will give you the response you would like


----------

